# [SOLVED] Morrowind not working



## Deleted082808

People from tech support, PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!


A while ago I got Morrowind, The Elder Scrolls III from my sister. I then installed _only_ Morrowind, (there are two disks with expansions, Bloodmoon and Tribunal) and began playing it. 

Now, I have installed both expansions, and tried to play it. I get only and error message that states " Failed to load snowflake:Meshes\BM_Snow_01.nif." I have tried everything, but I only get that message. Please respond soon.


A poor, sad, gamer


----------



## Legionnaire

*Re: Morrowind not working*

Hi there, notsurenotsure. having read through your problem, i would say that the problem lies with the BloodMoon Expansion. Have you tried uninstalling and re-installing just that expansion?

Legionnaire


----------



## Deleted082808

*Re: Morrowind not working*

yes, i have tried that, to no avail. The only thing i havent tried is uninstalling then reinstalling morrowind, and the reason is because i dont really want to back up my files.


----------



## Laurie52

*Re: Morrowind not working*

You might have to anyway. Sounds like the file was not completely downloaded. 

I only have the "vanilla" Morrowind myself but my daughter plays a character different from mine. Being Morrowind is single player only with no multiple role options. When I play mine, all I have to do is save her files and place them into a backup folder outside of the "Database". Then these with my character's files. Everything shows up properly for my place....or for her, when she plays hers. Not a big deal.

However, I do look forward to getting the expansions. This game has so many wonderful mods and additions to expand the gameplay...but you have to have the expansions to use them!


----------



## Deleted082808

*Re: Morrowind not working*

Yeah, I guess I will have to do that. Darn! Any other options? Anybody?


----------



## Laurie52

*Re: Morrowind not working*

Well, have you tried looking through "The Elder Scrolls" forums for a similar question and answer?


----------



## Deleted082808

*Re: Morrowind not working*

Yes, all I got was junk about Oblivion. DARNED OBLIVION!!!:upset:


----------



## Laurie52

*Re: Morrowind not working*

Yeah, I do understand. The new "shiney" in town catches the eyes right now and is all the rage. 

I went to the ForumPlanet and their Elder Scrolls: Morrowind forums. In their Morrowind Technical Problems forum is a Sticky at the top that has your solution. Just go through the Table of Contents for any other help with the game later. 

But this seems a common problem if you are running VISTA after installing the Bloodmoon expansion. Apparently you do have to make another folder to save in and from. 



> [2b] Error message - "Failed to load snowflake: Meshes\BM_Snow01.nif"
> 
> This is a very common error message to get after installing the Bloodmoon expansion. Unfortunately, there is no one solution to it that works for everybody. But it's still a very solvable problem. ;^)
> 
> First, I recommend you try the simplest solution, which also happens to be the one that seems to work for most everybody. I recommend simply moving the whole Morrowind (or Bethesda Softworks) folder to a new location on your hard drive because the default install location (C:\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Morrowind) has so many permission restrictions (and other weird things of different kinds that nobody really understands) that it's just a bad place to run Morrowind from. I recommend you paste your entire Morrowind, or Bethesda Softworks, folder to your root C:\ directory - so its install path is, for example, C:\Morrowind.
> 
> After that, you can try right-clicking the Morrowind.exe file in the installed Morrowind folder and choosing the Run as Administrator option, then try playing. If that fails, then return to the Morrowind.exe properties and, in addition to the previous, try running it in Windows XP SP2 compatibility mode.
> 
> If that still doesn't work, then open your Morrowind.ini file (located right in the installed Morrowind folder (you may have to click the "Compatibility Files" tab in the top-right corner to see this file)) and find the Archives section. It should look like this:
> 
> [Archives]
> Archive 0=Tribunal.bsa
> Archive 1=Bloodmoon.bsa
> 
> If either of these lines are missing, then copy and paste them into your Morrowind.ini file and save it. Also, while you're there, right-click your Morrowind.ini file, look at its properties, and make sure that it is NOT read only.
> 
> If that still doesn't help, then try opening the Tribunal CD in Explorer, right-click Setup.exe, and choose the Run as Administrator option. Then disconnect from the internet, disable any anti-virus, anti-spyware, or firewall software you're using and double-click the file Setup.exe on the Tribunal CD to reinstall Tribunal. Then repeat this process with the Bloodmoon CD.
> 
> If that still doesn't work, then as a last resort you can copy and paste the Data Files folders from the Tribunal and Bloodmoon CDs to the installed Morrowind folder on your hard drive. By default, the game gets its art files from the installed BSA files, but it looks for them in the Data Files first; so putting them in the Data Files should fix your problem, but it will use more hard drive space. After you copy the files over, to get some of your hard drive space back, you might be able to delete the Tribunal.bsa and Bloodmoon.bsa files from your hard drive and also remove both of the Archive entries in your Morrowind.ini file - I've never tried this, though, so don't permanently delete the files until you're sure it isn't causing any problems.


Kinda sounds convoluted. One person did post a similar question, like yours, in the forum index. He moved his game folder to C:// and it worked, but without any saved files! They were there after moving them back.

His solution was finding and using "the save game editor" to find and copy the files. 

Since I have not had any problems....yet (knock on wood) using XP. Hope this helps you. At least while looking for a solution for your problem, I bookmarked these forums for myself in case after getting Bloodmoon and Tribunal expansions.


----------



## Deleted082808

*Re: Morrowind not working*

Thank you so much. I cannot say how grateful I am. I will reply again to tell you the results. Again, THANKS!!


----------



## Deleted082808

*Re: Morrowind not working*

Omg Omg Omg I Soooo Worship You Laurie U Rockkkkk

It Works!!!


----------



## ZomgHellyetti!

oh jesus, it took 3 hrs, im running windows 7 and i had a mix of all sorts of problems, first it was the stupid "chunk size"... then it was the "snowflake", then the "Font 0".

It seems like laurie had the best bet tho, adding everything to C:// was the cure-all!


Thanks a bunch EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southparkkids

Deleted082808 said:


> People from tech support, PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> A while ago I got Morrowind, The Elder Scrolls III from my sister. I then installed _only_ Morrowind, (there are two disks with expansions, Bloodmoon and Tribunal) and began playing it.
> 
> Now, I have installed both expansions, and tried to play it. I get only and error message that states " Failed to load snowflake:Meshes\BM_Snow_01.nif." I have tried everything, but I only get that message. Please respond soon.
> 
> 
> A poor, sad, gamer


 I had that same problem. i looked around a little on Google and i found http://morrowind2009.wordpress.com/. It tells how to install everything and it gives you a really good list of mods.
Anyways it gives you that error message because you installed it in the wrong order. You must install it Morrowind, Morrowind patch, Tribunal, Tribunal patch, Blood moon, and finally Blood moon patch.
Hopes this help, it helped me a ton!


----------



## Delphiania

I've had every error imaginable pop up from trying to run tribunal or bloodmoon. 

Morrowind runs w/o errors, tribunal will run with chuck size errors, but bloodmoon comes up with about ten talking about the weather and unknown errors and right about when the thing shuts down.
Have completed every task above that helped everyone else and then some from other threads. 

I recently ran Morrowind before I purchased Skyrim and a new computer on Vista and I never had a problem, but now it's like it's not even a compatibility issue - more like patch issue. The patches for the game have never worked, it's attempted to 'scan' for them but fails out every time. Steam won't recognize my game so that's a no-go, and I've searched the site to manually dispatch patches and it seems like none exist. 

Is there anyone still out there that can help?  I'm probably the only one in the world that thinks this but skyrim was a disappointment, and I want to play morrowind again before my first year in college starts. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Delphiania

*Okay here's the deal. I had to re install Morrowind, then it's patch, Tribunal, then it's patch, and then Bloodmoon and it's patch. It made A HUGE DIFFERENCE.

Next, Windows 7 wasn't allowing the meshes, textures, icons, etc. be copied into my computer. I had to manually find them on the disk and transfer them over to their rightful folders.

I hope this helps someone because I was stressed trying to figure out the answer and I see so many people all over the internet have the same problem. The snowflake error is fixed with the above info discussed by Laurie on this thread but if you have chunk size issues, weather issues, or data issues this all will have to be done.
Have the best!
-Dolphin ^.^*


----------



## TylerB333

For anyone getting the missing font0 error or other such errors, try running the game as administrator, right click on the game file and choose "run as administrator", worked for me after days of head scratchin'


----------

